# Jackson Kraken to be Revealed in August



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweet looking deck, I'm thinking a major overhaul of the 'Cuda has been done.

Jackson Kraken


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just talked with Chris Funk and I said it was a Cuda 2.0. He's seen the boat from its infancy, and said it is not even close...so, without seeing specs, I really think its got more speed, and longer than the Cuda 14, almost a touring boat, but still maintains stability. Then add in the features of the big rig, and you have a serious winner for offshore or big water fishing. I can't wait to see what the specs of this boat actually are.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

It looks like Jim Sammons was the main person behind designing it, so it will for sure be an offshore yak.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

More details have been released and are available here.










A few things I noticed, it's 11" longer, 3" narrower and about 8 pounds lighter than the 'Cuda 14 4. It should be a dart on the water.

I'm happy to see that they have given thought to battery storage and designed a scupper to take a transducer.

Price seems appropriate.

Looking forward to seeing the online reviews and video!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Backlashed, actually the 14 is only 30.5" wide. I wonder where all the weight has gone? Do you think they made the boat "shorter" with a lower profile? I'm sure JK wouldn't make a kayak with a thinner hull. I'm curious!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

$1800 or $2000 with rudder. Seems crazy steep to me. Kayaks prices are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I would agree $2000 is pretty steep, but look at some of the other boats that came out at iCast. Hobies tandem is 17feet long and over $5k....wow. You can buy a very nice motorized boat for $5k lol!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't consider the price excessive, these are specialty kayaks loaded with gear and you are paying for their intellectual property. For a serious salt water angler this is still a bargain.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

backlashed said:


> I don't consider the price excessive, these are specialty kayaks loaded with gear and you are paying for their intellectual property. For a serious salt water angler this is still a bargain.


Don't forget all the guys buying these will be trying to sell their old kayaks. Similar to the market for WS Ride 115's when the new 115X came out. Probably won't effect us here in Ohio, but any place along the coast could have some nice, slightly used kayaks for sale after buying specialized kayaks like the Kraken.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

From Jim Sammons FB page: The KKRate looks awesome!

With people chomping at the bit for more information on the Kraken one pretty regular question I have been asked is "what is the difference between the Jackson Kayak Cuda 14 and the Kraken. Here are just a few differences off the top of my head.
Well the Cuda is 14'3" 30.5" wide the Kraken 15'6" long 29.5 wide. These dimensions alone will give the Kraken much better glide. In the Prototype the difference was remarkable. It was no effort to keep a pace of over 4mph per the GPS on the Kraken while the Cuda was close to 3 or less when chop present.

The Kraken has more rocker and more flare in the bow for better lift in surf and chop.
There won't be a stand assist strap on the Kraken, I am sure some guys will still be standing in it but that is not what it was made for.

The Kraken comes with the new KKrate which is secured into the tankwell via track. This Kkrate and the new bait pump scupper will make a great live bait solution for those using live bait.

Adjustable trim seat is a game changer for those with a full bait tank at the rear or full fish bag in the bow.
The new hinged and angled center hatch will make interior access much easier for storing fish or your rods.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a walk through with Jim Sammons at the Outdoor Retailer Show. I think this thing is a bargain at $2k. Kraken Walk through.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Backlashed, actually the 14 is only 30.5" wide. I wonder where all the weight has gone? Do you think they made the boat "shorter" with a lower profile? I'm sure JK wouldn't make a kayak with a thinner hull. I'm curious!




high center of gravity and being that narrow seems like shes going to be unstable or not very stable when standing?? Id rather go a bit wider and paddle a full size paddle than go narrow with a touring paddle?? a full size blade gets my yak to do what I need it to do when I do it and I can go faster with that paddle verse a more narrow touring paddle. Nothing in Kayak terms is fast to begin with so I like stability over so called "speed" lol


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> I would agree $2000 is pretty steep, but look at some of the other boats that came out at iCast. Hobies tandem is 17feet long and over $5k....wow. You can buy a very nice motorized boat for $5k lol!




WTF?? thats way expensive! I would much rather have a Native Slayer that is self propelled in that price range! Jackson is counting on you guys to buy the name at this point?? That seems ridiculous to me


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Dang, you got em figured out Nubes. You are soooo much smarter than Jim Sammons and the designers at Jackson.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Some people don't realize what all it comes with at that price though. Gear tracks, 6-8 rod holders, the big box with optional pump for live well. It is expensive but for what all comes with the price tag it's not that bad.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

backlashed said:


> Dang, you got em figured out Nubes. You are soooo much smarter than Jim Sammons and the designers at Jackson.


About time someone noticed! You can only reinvent the wheel so many times! Its really smart marketing on their part, hiring Jim and plastering his name on it. Look what Nike did with MJ and Air Jordon's?? and that could have been Adidas but they turned MJ down originally. To each their own. Im not saying you shouldnt buy it, I'm just saying I'm not going to buy it because in that price range I think there are better options available. Jackson might be the smartest Kayak company going in terms of marketing and selling their image


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That boat will sell line hotcakes, because Jackson knows what it's doing, when they need help they get Jim s and drew.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> That boat will sell line hotcakes, because Jackson knows what it's doing, when they need help they get Jim s and drew.




That it will! The sheep are forming lines as we speak!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Haters gotta hate


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

StuckAtHome said:


> Haters gotta hate


dats trufe


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> That boat will sell line hotcakes, because Jackson knows what it's doing, when they need help they get Jim s and drew.



It's going to be hot with the blue water crowd for sure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Nubes said:


> high center of gravity and being that narrow seems like shes going to be unstable or not very stable when standing?? Id rather go a bit wider and paddle a full size paddle than go narrow with a touring paddle?? a full size blade gets my yak to do what I need it to do when I do it and I can go faster with that paddle verse a more narrow touring paddle. Nothing in Kayak terms is fast to begin with so I like stability over so called "speed" lol


Nubes,

If you've paddled a Cuda 14, its pretty quick for a kayak. Of course its not fast when you compare it to any other power boat, but for a kayak, its quick. Now, the Kraken is going to put the Cuda to shame regarding speed on open water. If you plan on trolling or you just have a nice 2 or 3 mile paddle in open water, or surf to break, its going to be an awesome boat. 

I'm fortunate to be able to work closely with Drew and last weekend when we met up at a fishing tourney I talked with him a lot about the Kraken, as I am also very interested in the boat like a lot of guys on this site. Since he was able to paddle it at Outdoor Retailer, he gave me a comprehensive overview from personal experience. He made it clear that it is NOT for standing for 99% of people out there. Of course there will be guys who will stand in it, but thats simply not its intent. If you wanted a standing boat, sure go with a Native Propel, Cuda 14, Hobie PA, etc. If you want to get places quickly, go with the Kraken.

Tight lines, brother!


----------

